# Sports for People who hate Sports



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

As the title suggests, I hate sport.
I've always been a bit uncoordinated as well, I'm trying to find a sport that I would enjoy (without getting bored after x amount of weeks) . (I did swimming with my parents, I got so bored after a few months).
Anyway, so yes, I'm trying to find something that doesn't involve running, or running for a long period of time (I hate running), doesn't involve a ball (I'm sacred of balls), and that might be good for introverts. If it helps I'm a female and I have an oval body type, I want to join to lose weight and get fit, and just feel like I'm a part of something. I've looked at things like kendo and fencing, but I'm not quite sure about them.

Oh, and this was how my conversation went with my ESTJ dad earlier:
"Can you pick something normal? Does it have to be this Japanese stuff", "I was looking at fencing or kendo. Fencing isn't Japanese...", "Yeah but, it starts with motivation you get up and go for walks blah blah blah, "But I'm motivated to join a sports club", *keeps talking about walking etc*, "You said you wanted to get fit and you gave up. It all starts with motivation, I tried to take you swimming, walking etc etc", "Well, I'm not going to play netball I hate that shit", "There's not much you do like, you don't like walking, etc etc..."I don't like sport", "Well don't talk to me about sport. I'm not going to run you around everywhere, buy shit and then you give up after 3 weeks like you did with karate. I don't know why you want to join these sports clubs, don't know how you're going to get there and back". >>____>>

Well, thanks for reading this terribly written post xD. And I hope I can get some suggestions... Mm yeah thanks.

PS: I heard cardio is good for oval body types....
PPS: I don't know if this is worth mentioning, but I have a high tedency to become violent when filled with adrenaline..


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Your dad is right follow his advice.

But, if you want to try it first hand and fail miserably....Soccer/volleyball. they are both so fun, you won't even realize you are exercising a lot.

baseball/softball, you don't have to be particularly fit for those, but then again you won't really lose much

shot put. (throwing a 5-10 pound ball as far it can go) no exercise required.

Rowing, at least try a rowing machine, it will tighten up for your core and it uses your body.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

My suggestion is Dance. It's physically active, but doesn't involve balls and is less often a competitive thing. If you find a kind of dance that goes with the music you like it makes it not feel like such a chore, it's much less boring than sports while still giving you exercise with a wide range of motions. 



what was it about swimming that made you bored of it?

I hate sports as well. I know I find most physical activity boring, it just doesn't engage my mind enough with anything that seems meaningful or interesting. And I hate competition. When I did PE in college I tried Archery which I loved, but it's definitely not terribly active, so if you're trying to get fit in general it may not be very helpful. I also tried golf since it involves stationary balls which then move away from you, no dealing with balls coming at me. I liked it well enough but again it's not a lot of overall activity.


----------



## Chatter Fox (Feb 25, 2016)

My first thought for you was martial arts of some sort. Then you mentioned fencing and kendo and I thought they sounded awesome! I personally think they're great ideas! 

What about biking? I mountain bike and it can be quite awesome. It can be as intense or laid back as you like. There's nothing better than riding out in the woods alone in quiet solitude surrounded by nature.

Or rowing? This is something I've always wanted to get into. It's a full body workout and I imagine theres nothing quite as zen as gliding along the water in a single shell.

Maybe even hiking? It may sound rather tame, but if weight loss is one of your goals, you'd be surprised how effective walking is for burning fat. Combined with a good diet, walking / hiking can really do the trick. 

Or mountain climbing? I never tried it but I imagine it could be really exciting.

Cross country skiing maybe?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't have much of a natural interest in sports, but I'm not terribly averse either.

I'm building up a daily exercise regime, and I decided to start easy by using the shared pool I have access to. I go in early, usually before anyone else, or else late, once it's dark. I sometimes swim a bit, but mostly I jog. The pool is just deep enough so my head stays above water level, and I jog back and forth for 30-40 minutes, aiming to eventually do it for 60 minutes per day 5-7 days / week.

I get to be alone, I get to decide the pace, there's no technique I need to focus on and it's a pretty decent full-body workout with decent cardio.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

INFP_BEE said:


> My first thought for you was martial arts of some sort. Then you mentioned fencing and kendo and I thought they sounded awesome! I personally think they're great ideas!
> 
> What about biking? I mountain bike and it can be quite awesome. It can be as intense or laid back as you like. There's nothing better than riding out in the woods alone in quiet solitude surrounded by nature.
> 
> ...


I haven't rode a bicycle in so long that I've got bad at it :/.
I sometimes go for bushwalks with my parents... Eh..

Hahaha I live in Australia no skiing for me.
I'd prefer an indoor sport, as it is winter at the moment and in summer it's too hot to go outside sometimes. xD
I want a sport that goes all year, if that's even a thing.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Golf (at least at a golf range) is fun. Whether or not you want to subject yourself to the full golf experience is up to you.


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

All I can think of is high jump, it does involve some running tho, but without running it will be very hard to lose weight through sport.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

StrangeINFP said:


> As the title suggests, I hate sport.
> I've always been a bit uncoordinated as well, I'm trying to find a sport that I would enjoy (without getting bored after x amount of weeks) . (I did swimming with my parents, I got so bored after a few months).
> Anyway, so yes, I'm trying to find something that doesn't involve running, or running for a long period of time (I hate running), doesn't involve a ball (I'm sacred of balls), and that might be good for introverts. If it helps I'm a female and I have an oval body type, I want to join to lose weight and get fit, and just feel like I'm a part of something. I've looked at things like kendo and fencing, but I'm not quite sure about them.
> 
> ...


3 minuts a week okay for you ?. 
I saw this in documentary, also think there is clip from it on site. As I see it, then it is just a very basic exercise, that gets your pulse up as you rarely do when just toodling along daily life..
In doc they found out that some just don't respond that well to spending hours in the gym, and so this would be ok for them.
BBC's Dr Michael Mosley says 'fast exercise' is even more powerful than experts thought | Daily Mail Online
It is maybe more for some basic health benefits. not building tons of muscle mass.
Dunno if it shows on page, but in doc he got an exercise bike, and just hammered it three times a week, could get a cheap used one,


And errr, as is recall, if you want to loose weight, then it is largely "just" a matter of intake vs activity level. 
I often don't eat a lot, but sometimes i do, It is often not the most healthy, but a big mix, have always been slim to average with few fluctuations.
I do a lot of manual work, projects, etc.. or well.. done more in past, now I am in school, which has also shown by adding 3-4kg~.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

StrangeINFP said:


> As the title suggests, I hate sport.
> I've always been a bit uncoordinated as well, I'm trying to find a sport that I would enjoy (without getting bored after x amount of weeks) . (I did swimming with my parents, I got so bored after a few months).
> Anyway, so yes, I'm trying to find something that doesn't involve running, or running for a long period of time (I hate running), doesn't involve a ball (I'm sacred of balls), and that might be good for introverts. If it helps I'm a female and I have an oval body type, I want to join to lose weight and get fit, and just feel like I'm a part of something. I've looked at things like kendo and fencing, but I'm not quite sure about them.
> 
> ...


If weight loss is your goal...long distance cycling and or running sprints are the best things you could do. If you don't like these ideas, how about giving swimming another shot? Whatever you do it needs to be high intensity (loafing around or half assing it won't do anything), and you'll obviously change your diet. Since it needs to be high intensity, go to a doctor to get the okay before you start.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I know I have to eat healthy food I'm not stupid xD.
I looked at a Gaelic football website yesterday, and its in my local area too.
My dad treats my swimming laps like an army drill, xD it helps but its also really annoying. I'd prefer to be in a close knit team. I'll find something eventually. I do like walking, on my own though!.I walk 30 mins and back to the shops some weekends. I don't like walking the dog though, doesn't give me time to drift off xD.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Competitive eating.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

peter pettishrooms said:


> Competitive eating.


No.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

I generally hate sports but squash is fun as hell.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I always hated team sports in gym class. Ugh. Except I was oddly good at badminton. I much prefer walking/running long distances, maybe due to my independence, I dunno.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

StrangeINFP said:


> No.


Non-Americans will never understand America's favorite past-time: eating.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

StrangeINFP said:


> As the title suggests, I hate sport.
> I've always been a bit uncoordinated as well, I'm trying to find a sport that I would enjoy (without getting bored after x amount of weeks) . (I did swimming with my parents, I got so bored after a few months).
> Anyway, so yes, I'm trying to find something that doesn't involve running, or running for a long period of time (I hate running), doesn't involve a ball (I'm sacred of balls), and that might be good for introverts. If it helps I'm a female and I have an oval body type, I want to join to lose weight and get fit, and just feel like I'm a part of something. I've looked at things like kendo and fencing, but I'm not quite sure about them.
> 
> ...


If you have issues controlling agression and you dont want to do something like Soccer, or football I would say try Martial Arts of some kind. Be it Judo, wrestling, MMA, Kickboxing, Muitai, boxing, kick boxing. In fighting it doesnt matter how brutal you are long as you follow the rules. Personally I think it would be fun if they made a sport where you could fight with sticks and just whack the crap out of each other.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> If you have issues controlling agression and you dont want to do something like Soccer, or football I would say try Martial Arts of some kind. Be it Judo, wrestling, MMA, Kickboxing, Muitai, boxing, kick boxing. In fighting it doesnt matter how brutal you are long as you follow the rules. Personally I think it would be fun if they made a sport where you could fight with sticks and just whack the crap out of each other.


That would be awesome. Legal fighting.....
:/ But.... I don't want to kill anyone...
Anyway, I did BBCs "what spot would suit you quiz" (something like that), and I got this:
View attachment 542146


Looks like I'll have to head down to a Dojo and watch some Judo.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Non-Americans will never understand America's favorite past-time: eating.


Actually, I love eating. xD
But.... That doesn't help controlling my weight xD.
Btw I'm not obese, I just have some flab. I don't want to get too the obese point, never.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

EddyNash said:


> If you have issues controlling agression and you dont want to do something like Soccer, or football I would say try Martial Arts of some kind. Be it Judo, wrestling, MMA, Kickboxing, Muitai, boxing, kick boxing. In fighting it doesnt matter how brutal you are long as you follow the rules. Personally I think it would be fun if they made a sport where you could fight with sticks and just whack the crap out of each other.


But if you want to actually get rid of the anger social psychology says that catharsis doesn't work. I mean it does in the short term but it creates a habitual cycle where over time anger is actually promoted.


----------

